# my mare rejected last foal and could be pregnant again



## messydream (Feb 13, 2013)

Im really worried. My mare ( Tea) was not supposed to be bred after she rejected her first foal. My sister stud accidents got lose with her ( he is due to be cut soon). Now she is about nine months pregnant if she is pregnant. Im not certain she is, but she has been putting on the pounds and seems to be doing the same as with her last pregnancy. Her first only lived two days despite our best efforts. Any advise on raising rejected foals.
Please no harsh comments about how we should have worked harder to keep them apart. We really did try, but it seems a determined stud will get his way.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

A "determined stud" will not get his way if you have adequate fencing. Also, I would be letting your sister know that he was "due to be cut" about two accidental breedings ago, and she should get onto it...

Anyway. You need to call a vet and have the mare checked to see if she is indeed pregnant. Then if she is, you can give her the care she needs while she is, in order to have the best shot at a healthy mare and foal at the end of the gestation. This will include checking for twins (not that there is anything you can do at this point, but if the vet knows in advance there is far more they can do to prepare for it), vaccinations, and probably an assessment of the feed your mare is receiving in order to make sure it is enough for her and a growing fetus, and not dangerous in any way.


----------



## messydream (Feb 13, 2013)

1. The first pregnancy was planned and after the foal was rejected I decided not to breed her again. And it was with a different stud.
2. My sisters stud would have been cut if the man that does it wasn't sick. In a small town like we have here there is only one place to go and when he is sick your stuck with a stud for awhile.
3. I asked about advise on raising a foal not to be told what my sister and I should have done. 
The stud turned himself lose. There was nothing wrong with our corral. Just a horse that's very good with gates.

Im sorry if I sound like a jerk, but I don't like it when people jump in like they know the whole situation.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

messydream said:


> 1. The first pregnancy was planned and after the foal was rejected I decided not to breed her again. And it was with a different stud.
> 2. My sisters stud would have been cut if the man that does it wasn't sick. In a small town like we have here there is only one place to go and when he is sick your stuck with a stud for awhile.
> 3. I asked about advise on raising a foal not to be told what my sister and I should have done.
> The stud turned himself lose. There was nothing wrong with our corral. Just a horse that's very good with gates.
> ...


"The man who does it wasn't sick" - you understand it is illegal to castrate a horse if you are not a qualified vet, right? Not only that, but it is cruel and inhumane to do it without access to the anesthetics and other medications a vet can get, and frankly, idiotic. If that's not what you were planning to do, that's fine, but if it is, rethink it.

I gave you my advice. My advice is to give your poor mare the best possible care at this stage, and not neglect her health by neglecting to have a vet manage the pregnancy. That alone maximises your chances for a healthy mare and foal at the end of the pregnancy, which in turn will give the foal the best possible start and allow the mare to be the best possible mother if she is in good health post partum.

If you don't like it when people "jump in without knowing the situation", then post the whole situation or be prepared for people to jump in. All I knew at the start was exactly what you posted in your first post. If you didn't want assumptions to be made, you needed to be explicitly clear so that there were no holes to fill with those assumptions. And, based on the response to my post, given the gaps within the text and your somewhat unsociable manner, I am now going to suggest you ask your parents to call a vet, as I am now assuming that they are the financially responsible party in this arrangement.

Also, if a stud can "let himself loose" then yes, it is a fencing problem.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I am wondering why you did not have her checked for pregnancy soon after she might have been accidently covered? Sorry if you explained and I missed that.


----------



## hemms (Apr 18, 2012)

At 9 months into gestation, you're really playing some hard catch up. 

Confirm pregnancy. 
Supplement mare like mad. 
Network to discover if there are any other mares at/near nursing state when this foal is due and arrange an agreement with said owners if your mare again rejects this foal.

Those would be my steps at this point.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

good solid advice!


----------



## MyLittlePonies (Mar 15, 2011)

messydream said:


> Im really worried. My mare ( Tea) was not supposed to be bred after she rejected her first foal. My sister stud accidents got lose with her ( he is due to be cut soon). Now she is about nine months pregnant if she is pregnant. Im not certain she is, but she has been putting on the pounds and seems to be doing the same as with her last pregnancy. Her first only lived two days despite our best efforts. Any advise on raising rejected foals.
> Please no harsh comments about how we should have worked harder to keep them apart. We really did try, but it seems a determined stud will get his way.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I've not been on here recently so welcome to the forum. Your best bet right now is to give her the best care possible. If she should reject this foal, which is likely if they did it in the past, you will have to bottle feed it every two hours or bucket feed it with colostrum. It takes up a lot of time and energy versus a mare who is up about 18hrs a day that can take care of her foal at all times. If you can't get your mare to take this baby, then find a nurse mare. I would be asking surrounding farms who have had foals around the same time she is due if they can help you out. You may have to take the foal to them, but it's well worth knowing she has a good serogate mom and you don't have to get up every two hours. 

With her last foal, did you restrain her at all? Or sedate her in any way?


----------



## Cherie (Dec 16, 2010)

Welcome to the Horse Forum. It is not going to do much good to rehash what has already happened.

It is NOT illegal for someone besides a Vet to castrate a horse any place I have been. I cut them for 40 years before my arthritis got too bad. I have very good emascuators and gave them to a friend as long as he comes over and does mine. 

Several guys around here do them. They are livestock and no different than castrating cattle in the eyes of the law around here or where I lived in Colorado. 

I do not know where you live, but in the west, many of the big ranches cut their own or have a guy that travels around from ranch to ranch. 

As for your mare, it is most common to have first foal mares reject a foal. I would try very hard to be in attendance when she foaled. I would milk out a little of the Colosterum BEFORE she foals so her udder won't be so tender and she will be used to being touched there. Save the Colosterum you milk out and strain it through a piece of cloth and freeze it in a Ziplock. It will save a foal's life if you need it. It will save this foal's life if it cannot nurse right away.

Someone that knows what they are doing needs to assist if this mare gets hateful toward her new foal. Even if you have to sedate her, twitch her, tie a foot up or ??? Most mares will accept the foal after it has nursed a few times by force. We would separate them in adjoining stalls or stay with the mare so she could not hurt the foal. Over many years, all but one accepted the foal after the forced nursing. That one was saved by the colosterum and the forced nursing and then was raised on a bucket when it became apparent that she was never going to accept the baby. The baby did fine.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

First get the mare checked for pregnancy
Some first foalers have a bad time and the trauma makes them go a bit whacky for a few days and people do a knee jerk and take the foal away.
It really depends on how badly the mare was reacting but sometimes its enough to just keep the foal in her sight and hobble the mare so the foal can feed and after a few days it all settles down.
My old mare was hand fed by her very novice owners and they managed to do an OK job of that part of it, they stupidly (they were crap with horses) bred the mare again and she was fine with the second foal.
Some mares will reject a foal because it has something wrong with it - they seem to sense it somehow and nature just tells them to quit on it.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Not illegal here for someone else to cut a horse. Not that there is a chance in h3ll I'd let joe blow down the road near a colt of mine with his scalpel.

If I were you, I'd start stocking up on milk replacer or looking for a surrogate mom and catching up on a lot of sleep because you're going to be losing a lot of it getting up every three hours to bottle feed a baby.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

I recall years ago, someone hobbling the mare when she rejected her foal, sorry don't know how that turned out though.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

I have seen mares put into stocks specially built to allow nursing and protect the foal from kicking. If she is only nine months along, you have time to study up and build such stocks. It was similar to this;










It seems to me that it may have had rear leg restraints, but I can't remember. I know it didn't have that low bar all the way across, but came up around the haunch area on both sides.

They did this for only a while so the foal could get "first milk" and then the supplemented with bottle/bucket.


----------



## toosexy4myspotz (Oct 7, 2007)

I do not have experience breeding but all I can tell is what I have seen done in the past by breeders. We train our horses to hobble on both the front feet and back feet. Which in a case like this may be helpful. I have seen breeders hobble a mare both front and back not allow her to kick or move around on the foal so that the foal is able to force feed. Usually after a few times the mare gets use to the feel and it isnt so foreign to them. Does your mare let you mess with her teets? If not, I would try and get her as used to it as soon as possible. You will not be able to stimulate the actual feel of a foal nursing but it will make her somewhat more comfortable. We have a maiden mare that hates her teets being messed with. I hobble her or stand with a whip when I clean her to keep her from kicking at me. I would never in a million years breed this mare.


----------



## messydream (Feb 13, 2013)

With her last foal she didn't seem to produce milk. We tied her up and allowed the foal to nurse, but she didn't seem to be getting anything. I tried to milk her and couldn't get anything. She was very calm with me milking her. For the two days of the foals life we kept them together and continued to try and get baby to nurse. Does the lack of milk have to do with her rejecting the foal?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

messydream said:


> With her last foal she didn't seem to produce milk. We tied her up and allowed the foal to nurse, but she didn't seem to be getting anything. I tried to milk her and couldn't get anything. She was very calm with me milking her. For the two days of the foals life we kept them together and continued to try and get baby to nurse. Does the lack of milk have to do with her rejecting the foal?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Not being able to express any milk does not indicate how much milk a mare is producing or not.


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

messydream said:


> With her last foal she didn't seem to produce milk. We tied her up and allowed the foal to nurse, but she didn't seem to be getting anything. I tried to milk her and couldn't get anything. She was very calm with me milking her. For the two days of the foals life we kept them together and continued to try and get baby to nurse. Does the lack of milk have to do with her rejecting the foal?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


If you were not getting milk, did you substitute any milk replacer?

To me, it doesnt sound like she rejected the first foal. More along the lines of lack of knowledge on the owners part for the foal starving to death. 

When a mare rejects the foal, they can NOT be together. The mare will not let the foal nurse, and 90% of the time, she will attack it and kill it.

This foal was with her for 2 days and did not get sufficient nutrition, therefore starved to death. Dam let the foal nurse and was not pushing it away...Dam just did not have milk. Thats not rejection. Its a medical problem that should have been addressed by the vet immediately.

Correct me if i am wrong.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## toosexy4myspotz (Oct 7, 2007)

CLaPorte432 said:


> If you were not getting milk, did you substitute any milk replacer?
> 
> To me, it doesnt sound like she rejected the first foal. More along the lines of lack of knowledge on the owners part for the foal starving to death.
> 
> ...


Last year a mini horse breeder in our area lost 7 foals because his left his mares out on fescue till they foaled. None of the mares produced any milk and ultimately the foals starved to death because he refused to bottle. feed. I do know that if a mare doesnt come into milk right away you can contact a vet for an injection will help them.


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

toosexy4myspotz said:


> Last year a mini horse breeder in our area lost 7 foals because his left his mares out on fescue till they foaled. None of the mares produced any milk and ultimately the foals starved to death because he refused to bottle. feed. I do know that if a mare doesnt come into milk right away you can contact a vet for an injection will help them.



This is despicable and absolutely disgusting that a "breeder" did this. How irresponsible.

And yes, i believe a simple shot of Oxytocin will help stimulate milk production.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Sabino (Feb 15, 2013)

I use oxytocin to help stimulate and sometimes domperidone. Ask you vet about these and try to have on hand. I had a mare that violantly rejected her 1st foal, bite, kick, pin in stall. I was there for the foaling and everything seemed fine until the mare had rested and gotten up. Once baby got on her feet and started hunting for a meal, the mare got ugly. We tied, hobbled, twitched and sedated for 3 days! I stayed home from work to babysit them and give the mare occasional relief from her restraints and to allow her some movement, while protecting the foal. After 3 days, it was like it had never happened. I used oxy, domperidone and banamine with this mare to help ease her discomfort.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

there's some great information here. I don't, nor never will, breed, but you guys are teaching me a lot!


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

I had a mare that rejected her first foal. I bottle raised that baby. 
She was bred again, and she showed signs of wanting to reject the second foal. I tied her to a post and put a twitch on her so that the foal could at least get colostrum. I did this every two hours for three feedings. When I went out to the barn for the fourth feeding, the foal was nursing and mom was happy. I think that she was afraid of the foal. When she figured out that he wasn't going to kill her, she was a great mom.


----------



## nickers103 (Aug 10, 2010)

I took an equine breeding course while in college and there is certainly a lot of good information being posted here. 

There has been a decent amount of research done on the effects of Tall Fescue in mares, particularly those that are pregnant. Although I have not heard of confirmed cases of mares losing milk production because of it, there have been some reported cases of abortions occurring in the 6-9 month time frame of gestation. The suggestion of using oxytocin to help stimulate milk production is also not a bad thing, so long as it is used properly and under a vet's recommendation (or you know darn well what you are doing). 

Getting good quality colostrum into that foal within the first 12 hours of life is extremely critical. I don't know where you are from but have you looked into some places that might potentially store mare's colostrum? I know that at this particular college I attended, we store and froze mare's colostrum for cases such as these and on occasion, would even distribute some for cases that would come up in our local area. Check with local college extensions, vets, breeders, etc. and see if there might be some colostrum you can get to have on hand.


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

As a retired equine veterinarian, I have seen many foals die from lack of milk and/or lack of colostrum. Most of the mares were on fescue. I have also seen mares that were on fescue abort their foals. I remember one mare that had a foal die in utero. The mare died trying to deliver the dead foal. 

I think that fescue is the worse thing you can possibly feed a brood mare.


----------



## SnowCowgirl (Jun 3, 2010)

Sorry to see that the OP was jumped on immediately, but on the bright side this thread has provided some really great information


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

messydream said:


> Im really worried. My mare ( Tea) was not supposed to be bred after she rejected her first foal. My sister stud accidents got lose with her ( he is due to be cut soon). Now she is about nine months pregnant if she is pregnant. Im not certain she is, but she has been putting on the pounds and seems to be doing the same as with her last pregnancy. Her first only lived two days despite our best efforts. Any advise on raising rejected foals.
> Please no harsh comments about how we should have worked harder to keep them apart. We really did try, but it seems a determined stud will get his way.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 So you had a mishap and they got together. I can except that but why wouldn't you have gotten the mare a shot so she wouldn't get pregnant? That is the part that is more upsetting.
2 big mistakes 1 after another


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

Celeste said:


> As a retired equine veterinarian, I have seen many foals die from lack of milk and/or lack of colostrum. Most of the mares were on fescue. I have also seen mares that were on fescue abort their foals. I remember one mare that had a foal die in utero. The mare died trying to deliver the dead foal.
> 
> I think that fescue is the worse thing you can possibly feed a brood mare.


YEs and no. THere is fescue that is endophyte free. THis will not have those complications. Ifyour field is not planted with endophyte free fescue, you need to pull them out of the pasture and feed other hay than fescue.


----------



## messydream (Feb 13, 2013)

She did forcefully reject the foal. She kicked and bit. At one point it took three people to hold her which is not normal for her. She is normally very calm. The only way she would come close to letting the foal nurse was if her veiw of it was block by me. If I didn't stand there she would kick. 
With her first we used a clostrum mix. I know it's probably better to use straight horse clostrum, but that was all we could get at the moment.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

Allison, you are absolutely correct about the endophyte free fescue and I should have mentioned it. I have, however, read that there have been instances of endophyte free fescue becoming infected from adjacent pastures within a few years of planting.

To the OP, I would twitch that mare and force her to let the foal nurse at least until it gets the colostrum. I hope that you will be lucky and find that she will accept it.

Bottle raising a foal is a tremendous amount of trouble and expense. It is not like a calf that will do well on twice a day. You need to feed them at least every 4 hours around the clock. Every 2 hours would be better. And they won't thrive on calf milk replacer. You need to get the foal kind. I hope that you are saving your money, because that stuff will break the bank.


----------



## cherriebark (Apr 9, 2008)

churumbeque said:


> So you had a mishap and they got together. I can except that but why wouldn't you have gotten the mare a shot so she wouldn't get pregnant? That is the part that is more upsetting.
> 2 big mistakes 1 after another


This is unnecessary rudeness and criticism of the original poster. First of all, she specifically requested not to have people be rude because of her situation. She is in the situation she's in, and she's looking for advice, not judgement. So you clearly don't have any intelligent advice, why are you even posting? Are you really under the impression that a private horse owner can simply pick up some kind of equine birth control shot at a local feed store? The BLM uses a birth control injection on mustangs, it is experimental at best and there are less than a dozen people in the nation who are licensed to administer the injection. If you are suggesting that the poster should have tracked down one of these very few trained BLM technicians and convinced them to administer this injection to a privately owned horse, because she has a mare and there is a possibility a stallion could break into her pasture(which technically is a possibility for every mare owner in the world), you obviously don't know anything about horses or veterinary science. I really get saddened when people who clearly do not know what they are talking about and clearly have no experience come on a forum and post messages that are 100% judgement and criticism and 0% helpful advice, and don't have the knowledge or experience to offer either.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

cherriebark said:


> This is unnecessary rudeness and criticism of the original poster. First of all, she specifically requested not to have people be rude because of her situation. She is in the situation she's in, and she's looking for advice, not judgement. So you clearly don't have any intelligent advice, why are you even posting? Are you really under the impression that a private horse owner can simply pick up some kind of equine birth control shot at a local feed store? The BLM uses a birth control injection on mustangs, it is experimental at best and there are less than a dozen people in the nation who are licensed to administer the injection. If you are suggesting that the poster should have tracked down one of these very few trained BLM technicians and convinced them to administer this injection to a privately owned horse, because she has a mare and there is a possibility a stallion could break into her pasture(which technically is a possibility for every mare owner in the world), you obviously don't know anything about horses or veterinary science. I really get saddened when people who clearly do not know what they are talking about and clearly have no experience come on a forum and post messages that are 100% judgement and criticism and 0% helpful advice, and don't have the knowledge or experience to offer either.


You need to get a clue and get informed. It is a common shot that is given by any vet and if people were aware of it then maybe there wouldn't be so many unwanted horses. It has been around for longer than 35 yrs from when I 1st saw it used.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

cherriebark said:


> This is unnecessary rudeness and criticism of the original poster. First of all, she specifically requested not to have people be rude because of her situation. She is in the situation she's in, and she's looking for advice, not judgement. So you clearly don't have any intelligent advice, why are you even posting? Are you really under the impression that a private horse owner can simply pick up some kind of equine birth control shot at a local feed store? The BLM uses a birth control injection on mustangs, it is experimental at best and there are less than a dozen people in the nation who are licensed to administer the injection. If you are suggesting that the poster should have tracked down one of these very few trained BLM technicians and convinced them to administer this injection to a privately owned horse, because she has a mare and there is a possibility a stallion could break into her pasture(which technically is a possibility for every mare owner in the world), you obviously don't know anything about horses or veterinary science. I really get saddened when people who clearly do not know what they are talking about and clearly have no experience come on a forum and post messages that are 100% judgement and criticism and 0% helpful advice, and don't have the knowledge or experience to offer either.


Get educated, if by nothing else, reading other threads here. Lute (Lutalyse) injection is easily Googled, so please do your homework. ANYONE whose mare is bred by mistake, particularly one who has had issues in the past should give it serious consideration. It is fairly cheap, easy, and accessible.

So, before you jump on others, perhaps you need to look at yourself.


----------



## cherriebark (Apr 9, 2008)

franknbeans said:


> Get educated, if by nothing else, reading other threads here. Lute (Lutalyse) injection is easily Googled, so please do your homework. ANYONE whose mare is bred by mistake, particularly one who has had issues in the past should give it serious consideration. It is fairly cheap, easy, and accessible.
> 
> So, before you jump on others, perhaps you need to look at yourself.


I'm aware of lutalyse, thanks. It is not a birth control product, it is meant as a tool for the breeder to control the timing of the estrus cycle, not eliminate the estrus cycle all together, and it is typically given to a mare in breeding season to CAUSE her to enter heat, making it exactly the opposite of the imaginary "shot" my friend up there suggested. I'm going to insert here a comment about the color of pots and kettles, my friend. Both of you, just take your own advice and have a chat with google.

Regardless of any of that, why would a horse owner who does not plan to breed and does not keep her mares turned out with stallions go out and treat her mare with this drug? It's impractical at least, and definitely ridiculous to criticize the original poster for not doing so. There is not way short of removing the ovaries to reliably be certain that a mare will not enter fertile heat. So don't jump on me because you are making ridiculous assumptions based on flimsy knowledge. Pot and Kettle my friend. Pot and Kettle.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

cherriebark said:


> I'm aware of lutalyse, thanks. It is not a birth control product, it is meant as a tool for the breeder to control the timing of the estrus cycle, not eliminate the estrus cycle all together, and it is typically given to a mare in breeding season to CAUSE her to enter heat, making it exactly the opposite of the imaginary "shot" my friend up there suggested. I'm going to insert here a comment about the color of pots and kettles, my friend. Both of you, just take your own advice and have a chat with google.
> 
> Regardless of any of that, why would a horse owner who does not plan to breed and does not keep her mares turned out with stallions go out and treat her mare with this drug? It's impractical at least, and definitely ridiculous to criticize the original poster for not doing so. There is not way short of removing the ovaries to reliably be certain that a mare will not enter fertile heat. So don't jump on me because you are making ridiculous assumptions based on flimsy knowledge. Pot and Kettle my friend. Pot and Kettle.


It is not an imaginary shot. The owner who does not plan to breed would treat her mare with that drug because she does not want a foal.It is used for accidental breeding all the time.

It is a one time shot not a "treatment" for this use.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

cherriebark said:


> I'm aware of lutalyse, thanks. It is not a birth control product, it is meant as a tool for the breeder to control the timing of the estrus cycle, not eliminate the estrus cycle all together, and it is typically given to a mare in breeding season to CAUSE her to enter heat, making it exactly the opposite of the imaginary "shot" my friend up there suggested. I'm going to insert here a comment about the color of pots and kettles, my friend. Both of you, just take your own advice and have a chat with google.
> 
> Regardless of any of that, why would a horse owner who does not plan to breed and does not keep her mares turned out with stallions go out and treat her mare with this drug? It's impractical at least, and definitely ridiculous to criticize the original poster for not doing so. There is not way short of removing the ovaries to reliably be certain that a mare will not enter fertile heat. So don't jump on me because you are making ridiculous assumptions based on flimsy knowledge. Pot and Kettle my friend. Pot and Kettle.



**HEAD-DESK**
I suggest you keep reading. It is also used as an "abortion shot" in mares. THAT is the use we are referring to here. Perhaps if you read more and post less criticism you would have read that. We are NOT referring to using it to control the cycle for breeding. We are a bit smarter than that, but thanks.


----------



## cherriebark (Apr 9, 2008)

churumbeque said:


> It is not an imaginary shot. The owner who does not plan to breed would treat her mare with that drug because she does not want a foal.It is used for accidental breeding all the time.
> 
> It is a one time shot not a "treatment" for this use.


I am assuming you are incorrectly referring to the use of lutalyse as a method of aborting a pregnancy after an accidental breeding has occurred. This is only effective if the horse owner knows the animal has been bred accidentally and is still within the time window that the shot can be administered. Many accidental breedings aren't noticed until the mare shows signs of pregnancy or fails to enter her next estrus cycle. Also, different people have different views about killing an unborn foal just because it was an accidental breeding. Again, there is no way short of "spaying" a mare that will eliminate her fertile estrus cycle. 

Just... read something... educate yourself, sheesh.


----------



## cherriebark (Apr 9, 2008)

franknbeans said:


> **HEAD-DESK**
> I suggest you keep reading. It is also used as an "abortion shot" in mares. THAT is the use we are referring to here. Perhaps if you read more and post less criticism you would have read that. We are NOT referring to using it to control the cycle for breeding. We are a bit smarter than that, but thanks.


I would suggest you take another look at the original comment that I responded to. It specifically suggests a shot that would "prevent her from getting pregnant" I simply pointed out that there is no such thing. I would suggest you get your panties out of a bunch and stop misguiding your ignorant rage at me.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

cherriebark said:


> I am assuming you are incorrectly referring to the use of lutalyse as a method of aborting a pregnancy after an accidental breeding has occurred. This is only effective if the horse owner knows the animal has been bred accidentally and is still within the time window that the shot can be administered. Many accidental breedings aren't noticed until the mare shows signs of pregnancy or fails to enter her next estrus cycle. Also, different people have different views about killing an unborn foal just because it was an accidental breeding. Again, there is no way short of "spaying" a mare that will eliminate her fertile estrus cycle.
> 
> Just... read something... educate yourself, sheesh.


Incorrect? It is used pretty commonly for this purpose, and, as I recall, the OP knew months ago that there was a very high probability of an accidentally breeding-pretty close to the time it happened. This is not recent news to the OP. She is just now worrying as the mare is getting bigger. Regardless of the ethics/morals involved, this IS a legitimate use of this drug that is pretty mainstream. Yes, the mare should be confirmed in foal, but that is not always necessary if the shot is given early enough. Obviously it cannot be used if the mare is not known to be bred for months, we are not morons. Again-thanks. Keep reading.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

cherriebark said:


> I would suggest you take another look at the original comment that I responded to. It specifically suggests a shot that would "prevent her from getting pregnant" I simply pointed out that there is no such thing. I would suggest you get your panties out of a bunch and stop misguiding your ignorant rage at me.


Ignorant rage? Really? My panties are far from in a bunch and I am far from "rage"......Those of us who have been here for MANY of these discussions know that what was meant was to prevent the pregnancy from taking....but I guess you are too new here to understand that.:wink:


----------



## cherriebark (Apr 9, 2008)

franknbeans said:


> Incorrect? It is used pretty commonly for this purpose, and, as I recall, the OP knew months ago that there was a very high probability of an accidentally breeding-pretty close to the time it happened. This is not recent news to the OP. She is just now worrying as the mare is getting bigger. Regardless of the ethics/morals involved, this IS a legitimate use of this drug that is pretty mainstream. Yes, the mare should be confirmed in foal, but that is not always necessary if the shot is given early enough. Obviously it cannot be used if the mare is not known to be bred for months, we are not morons. Again-thanks. Keep reading.


Now you are simply going off topic because I have clearly demonstrated to you that everything I have said is a valid response to incorrect fact originally posted by your little buddy there. Yes, it is possible to kill an unborn foal. This poster chose not to do that, and quite frankly I respect her for that. She is choosing to take on the challenge of raising a possibly rejected foal, and I think that takes a lot of moral aptitude. Back to my original point, the OP was not judged and criticized for not killing the unborn foal, she was judged and criticized for not putting her mare on birth control to prevent the pregnancy in the first place. I thought that the rudeness and cruelty toward someone who is already dealing with a difficult situation, and the incorrect facts, needed to be addressed. So don't lash out at me because I studied veterinary science at UCDavis and I can talk facts around you all day. It's embarrassing to be caught with your facts mixed up, but time heals all wounds kiddo.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

it was obvious that they knew the stallion had gotten in with the mare. that would have been the time to give the shop before the Mayor was pregnant . it makes them come into heat so they can't conceive . then they just sat around and waited 9 months and thank ok gosh maybe my mare might be pregnant what do I do
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

^^OK-noone that I saw said ANYTHING to criticize the OP for not using "birth control" to prevent the pregnancy in the first place. There are those of us, however, who believe the OP was not aware of the "aborting use" of Lute, and posted it as something she could have looked at when she was aware of the breeding in the first place, and to educate her as to the possibilities should this happen again.

It is clear that you feel strongly about abortion. Some of us do not share those beliefs and see it as more humane to give the shot early in the pregnancy. We will have to agree to disagree on that one. It is a personal decision, but that does not mean that one should not have all the information available.

And FYI-I could care less about your education. Jut because you went there does not mean you kept up with current practices.


----------



## cherriebark (Apr 9, 2008)

franknbeans said:


> Ignorant rage? Really? My panties are far from in a bunch and I am far from "rage"......Those of us who have been here for MANY of these discussions know that what was meant was to prevent the pregnancy from taking....but I guess you are too new here to understand that.:wink:



Yes, because the only way to truly understand the complexity of equine health is to be an internet troll online posting to forums all day, relying on second and third hand facts thrown out by every Joe Shmo with an internet connection. That is, what we call in the scientific community, unreliable evidence. But wait, I forgot that posting to online forums equates to intelligence and education. Clearly I must bow before your interwebs superiority, my University education could never compete with your vast and impressive number of posts!


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

Lutalyse only works in the very early stages of the pregnancy. After the corpus luteum has been replaced by the placenta as the major supplier of the hormones that maintain pregnancy, it has no effect as far as the pregnancy goes.


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

^^^

They could have picked up a lute shot to abort and possible fetus.

And there is Depo-Provera for horses. My vet does administer it, im sure many others do as well.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tailskidwest (Jan 8, 2013)

Perhaps I missed it, but there is another sound option here with your mare. Have you looked into have the mare foal out at the vets? I have a maden mare due this spring and have made arrangements to take her to the vet for foaling. With two other mares foaling around the same time, it not only helps me, but really isn't that expensive. On rejecting the first foal, it is possible she was afraid of it. It is not uncommon for this to happen especially if your mare has never been around other mares with foals. Nature takes its course during the birthing process, the mare lays there and recovers, gets up and turns around to ...... OMG what is that thing and its trying to get me! This time will hopfully be different for you. Check out foal at your vet's and see if it will work for you. Good Luck!


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

Regumate is labeled for horses. Regumate® - Product Overview

Unless there has been a label approved for Depo Provera since I last looked, it is being used off label. There is not a chance that I would use off label reproductive drugs in my horse.


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

cherriebark said:


> Now you are simply going off topic because I have clearly demonstrated to you that everything I have said is a valid response to incorrect fact originally posted by your little buddy there. Yes, it is possible to kill an unborn foal. This poster chose not to do that, and quite frankly I respect her for that. She is choosing to take on the challenge of raising a possibly rejected foal, and I think that takes a lot of moral aptitude. Back to my original point, the OP was not judged and criticized for not killing the unborn foal, she was judged and criticized for not putting her mare on birth control to prevent the pregnancy in the first place. I thought that the rudeness and cruelty toward someone who is already dealing with a difficult situation, and the incorrect facts, needed to be addressed. So don't lash out at me because I studied veterinary science at UCDavis and I can talk facts around you all day. It's embarrassing to be caught with your facts mixed up, but time heals all wounds kiddo.


How do you know the OP chose to keep a possible pregnancy? They don't know if the mare actually is pregnant or not? They knew the stud got loose with the mare and didn't want criticism about not keeping them better fenced apart. Many people come here about accidental breedings that had just occurred (because they do happen) and learn that they can cheaply get a lute shot to prevent an unwanted foal. Not everyone knows that this can be done early on for a small price so they don't have to pay the price of a foal. In this case, the mare rejected the first foal and it died 2 days later. The risk is great that it will happen again and they may not have the means to bottle feed every 2 hours. Perhaps the mare will accept a second foal or she may not be pregnant at all. 

As far as the drug that the BLM gives, it is experimental, unpredictable and prevents a mare from cycling for a period of time (not something that is given after breeding). It is causing some problems as well, mares coming back into heat late in the year and having foals just before winter. I don't know why this was even brought up as what was mentioned as a possible solution the OP had when the stud got loose with the mare. 

At this point, all the OP needs to do is get the vet to confirm pregnancy. If she is pregnant, then they need to play catch up on her care and make sure she isn't eating anything that will cause problems for foal and milk development. They also need to get ready to bottle feed 24/7 if the foal is rejected and there isn't an available wet nurse mare in the area.


----------



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

I had a mare reject a foal a couple years ago, it was her third foal, the foal was huge, born with teeth. There was something wrong with the foal, she did die 2 days later. She did not reject her next foal, but she did have to be restrained for the first couple of feedings. Her teats got very full and hard and it was painful for the foal to nurse at first.

So to answer your question mares don't always reject all their foals, but it is possible. I hope for your sake that she will accept this foal, if she is indeed pregnant. I also hope that when the foal is born you take it to a vet and make sure it has the immunity levels it needs to survive. Give the mare shots about a month prior to foaling will help the foal with that. Good luck I hope some of the people that posted didn't run you off, some of them are very passionate about their opinions.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

because someone has an opinion does not make them a troll you need to get a clue.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

Actually, I believe that the product that is being used by the BLM is GonaConTM. This is a vaccine that causes an immune response to the unfertilized eggs, therefore preventing conception. It just (in the last few days) received EPA approval to use on a larger scale. This drug works on other mammals. I wonder if it would work on people. Here is the official word:

USDA Press Release: USDA-Developed Vaccine for Wild Horses and Burros Gains EPA Registration


----------



## Rumonek (Nov 3, 2010)

Celeste said:


> Regumate is labeled for horses. Regumate® - Product Overview
> 
> Unless there has been a label approved for Depo Provera since I last looked, it is being used off label. There is not a chance that I would use off label reproductive drugs in my horse.


Depo has been used in horses for many years. One of the mares that was to be bred to my stallion was on Depo to control her heat cycles.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

cherriebark said:


> Yes, because the only way to truly understand the complexity of equine health is to be an internet troll online posting to forums all day, relying on second and third hand facts thrown out by every Joe Shmo with an internet connection. That is, what we call in the scientific community, unreliable evidence. But wait, I forgot that posting to online forums equates to intelligence and education. Clearly I must bow before your interwebs superiority, my University education could never compete with your vast and impressive number of posts!


By glancing at several of the threads you have started and some of your experiences you are a novice and I don't understand why you come on here and cut everyone down and are snide. You act like you are superior to any one that you don't like what they post. You have lots of growing up to do.


----------



## Ray MacDonald (Dec 27, 2009)

At the college here, we use a prostaglandin shot to abort pregnancies. Almost all of our mares are bred once a month and given this shot once a month.

BUT.... Right now, abortion for this mare isn't a viable option.

She needs a vet examination.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Sidebar-Ray-why would they do this every month? Is there some ongoing research?

And Churumbeque-I noticed the same thing, but it will all come out in the wash, so to speak. ;-)


----------



## Reno Bay (Jul 8, 2012)

churumbeque said:


> because someone has an opinion does not make them a troll you need to get a clue.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


No, it doesn't.

However, when someone is purposely saying something in order to get a certain negative reaction out of another person then yes, that is "trolling".

I think everyone should stop arguing about something that is fairly moot at this point in the potential pregnancy and actually offer legitimate advice in the situation that the OP is in now. What's done is done and can't be changed.


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

Ray, I am also interested in why these horses are managed this way. Is this a research project? 

The prostiglandin (lutalyse) is not something that anyone would really enjoy getting. It makes for a pretty bad day for the mare.


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

cherriebark said:


> Now you are simply going off topic because I have clearly demonstrated to you that everything I have said is a valid response to incorrect fact originally posted by your little buddy there. Yes, it is possible to kill an unborn foal. This poster chose not to do that, and quite frankly I respect her for that. She is choosing to take on the challenge of raising a possibly rejected foal, and I think that takes a lot of moral aptitude. Back to my original point, the OP was not judged and criticized for not killing the unborn foal, she was judged and criticized for not putting her mare on birth control to prevent the pregnancy in the first place. I thought that the rudeness and cruelty toward someone who is already dealing with a difficult situation, and the incorrect facts, needed to be addressed. So don't lash out at me because* I studied veterinary science at UCDavis and I can talk facts around you all day.* It's embarrassing to be caught with your facts mixed up, but time heals all wounds kiddo.



Yet in your post history you ask how to treat rain rot? And you have threads asking about how to approach a leg injury, how to toughen up hooves and a million other threads about health related things.


----------



## Reckyroo (Feb 5, 2013)

tailskidwest said:


> Perhaps I missed it, but there is another sound option here with your mare. Have you looked into have the mare foal out at the vets? I have a maden mare due this spring and have made arrangements to take her to the vet for foaling. With two other mares foaling around the same time, it not only helps me, but really isn't that expensive. On rejecting the first foal, it is possible she was afraid of it. It is not uncommon for this to happen especially if your mare has never been around other mares with foals. Nature takes its course during the birthing process, the mare lays there and recovers, gets up and turns around to ...... OMG what is that thing and its trying to get me! This time will hopfully be different for you. Check out foal at your vet's and see if it will work for you. Good Luck!


Sound advice - i'm sure the vet would be better prepared to deal with a mare that will possibly reject her foal and especially if he's prepared for this to happen, will be able to take preventative measures (whatever they may be).
And then fingers crossed, you'd have a happy mum and a healthy foal next to mum xx 
Good luck - hope everything goes well xx


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

Celeste said:


> Ray, I am also interested in why these horses are managed this way. Is this a research project?
> 
> The prostiglandin (lutalyse) is not something that anyone would really enjoy getting. It makes for a pretty bad day for the mare.


Hmmm interesting....I'd like to know too......hormone harvesting perhaps? I truly am curious!


----------



## messydream (Feb 13, 2013)

Thanks for all the 'great' advise on what I 'should of done'. Your arguments where good for a laugh, but that's all they were good for. For your information I knew nothing about an abortion shot for horses. 
And had I known I probably wouldn't have been able to get it for my mare considering the vets in this area are small animal vets and know very little of horses. 
What's done is done and I find it quite silly to see such an argument about something that should have been done nine months ago. The past is past and as much as I wish O could go ba
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Well, at least you now know it is a possibility in the future.


----------



## messydream (Feb 13, 2013)

Thanks for all the 'great' advise on what I 'should of done'. Your arguments where good for a laugh, but that's all they were good for. For your information I knew nothing about an abortion shot for horses. 
And had I known I probably wouldn't have been able to get it for my mare considering the vets in this area are small animal vets and know very little of horses. 
What's done is done and I find it quite silly to see such an argument about something that should have been done nine months ago. The past is past and as much as I wish
I could go back and do a better job of keeping the stud away from my mare. But I can not possibly change what has happened.
I asked a question before the argument started and if someone would be kind enough to answer I would be grateful.
I asked is a colostrum formula okay to use.
We can get it at a local farm store on very short notice, but is it okay to use. It comes in powdered form that you just add water to. 
I can't remember the name right now, but when I do I'll post it.

Thanks  
Messydream.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## messydream (Feb 13, 2013)

Sorry that posted twice.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Reckyroo (Feb 5, 2013)

messydream said:


> Thanks for all the 'great' advise on what I 'should of done'. Your arguments where good for a laugh, but that's all they were good for. For your information I knew nothing about an abortion shot for horses.
> And had I known I probably wouldn't have been able to get it for my mare considering the vets in this area are small animal vets and know very little of horses.
> What's done is done and I find it quite silly to see such an argument about something that should have been done nine months ago. The past is past and as much as I wish
> I could go back and do a better job of keeping the stud away from my mare. But I can not possibly change what has happened.
> ...


 
I'd maybe ask your vet on the best one to use - they'll probably have a preference but I would consider asking them to help your mare to foal or have them on hand immediately after so they could try and overcome the obstacles she has with her foal xx Good luck xx


----------



## demonwolfmoon (Oct 31, 2011)

NBEventer said:


> Yet in your post history you ask how to treat rain rot? And you have threads asking about how to approach a leg injury, how to toughen up hooves and a million other threads about health related things.


Hey the poster says she STUDIED VETERINARY SCIENCE AT UC DAVIS.

S/he doesn't mention if they PASSED, or if they work as a vet, or if they just took two classes. Hell, I got accepted to UC Davis as a grad student, and if I go, it's my plan to take a few Equine Science classes just for fun. Doesn't mean I know everything . That's one thing about education...seems like the more education SOME people get, the higher their head gets in the clouds. xD Not saying that's the case here, but I note the omissions.

Anyways, even if the poster was a vet, it doesn't mean they work with large animals, and know everything there is to know 

In any case, there's a few things that stand out about this thread...you have two animals that mated, and neither is sterilized...ok, on the safe side, do something about it? Especially since the mare did so badly last time, preventative measures should have been taken. When I get a new animal, I always do extensive reading, and if I don't know, I ask. Right after the stud got loose, there should have been the question online or to a vet..."hey guys, is there anything that I can do about this?"

That smacks of irresponsibility, which upsets me and other posters. NOW that the mare is clearly bred and nothing can be done, a sense of responsibility rears it's head..."well crap....now what do I do?" Everyone is saying, know where to get colostrum and twitch the mare, with the majority sentiment being that twitching the mare is the best of the two options. However, seeing that the mare had the chance to get bred, didn't get vet checked, and the OP is just now asking ..."crap, what do I do?"...I don't see the bottle feeding going well, or even noticing that the mare was going to foal until the foal is on the ground. And at the point where someone notices, will that be too late for the emergency colostrum if the mare rejects?

But again, my disclaimer...just my opinion, which are, as everyone says...*shrug*


----------



## Critter sitter (Jun 2, 2012)

Is there someone possible in your area that has had foals before that can help you when it comes time? whats done is done now to worry about mama and Foal. what have you done in preparation for your mama? what are you currently feeding her?
I am not sure about the colostrum formula As I am not a breeder. I pray for a safe foaling and that mama takes to baby


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

messydream said:


> I asked is a colostrum formula okay to use.
> We can get it at a local farm store on very short notice, but is it okay to use. It comes in powdered form that you just add water to.


You can get frozen colostrum; I have not used or seen powdered horse colostrum. I did find a link to a product. Animal Health: www.pharmazen.co.nz

I was concerned that the product page has disabled links that go to the foal directions for their product. It certainly would be better than not addressing the issue at all.

Whatever kind of colostrum you use, the foal should have a blood test to be sure that he has adequate antibodies. If he does not, he will need intravenous antibodies. Without passive transfer of antibodies, the foal will die with a few weeks of birth. Unlike human babies, foals do not get adequate antibody transfered from their mama through the placenta.

If the mare has colostrum, I would be sure that the foal gets it. I would twitch her and make her let him nurse. Another thing about colostrum, the foal has to get it in the *first few hours after birth*. You can't just give them milk replacer and then give them colostrum the next day. They won't absorb it. At that point, they will have to have intravenous antibodies to survive.


----------



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

If the mare rejects the foal this time, if you can milk the mare and feed the foal her milk, you can get a 60 cc syringe cut the tip off and "pump" the milk out, it may also help to relieve so of the pressure in the mares udders and allow the foal to nurse. 

I have never used powered colostrum so can't offer an opinion on it.


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

cmarie said:


> If the mare rejects the foal this time, if you can milk the mare and feed the foal her milk, you can get a 60 cc syringe cut the tip off and "pump" the milk out, it may also help to relieve so of the pressure in the mares udders and allow the foal to nurse.


Mama's colostrum is always best.


----------



## Ray MacDonald (Dec 27, 2009)

We use the mares for our breeding class. So we can learn how to prep the mare and stallion and then do live breeding. But the practice mares aren't allowed to get pregnant or we would have 30 foals every year LOL. So we breed them a couple of times a month and then give them a shot of prostiglandin to abort any possible zygote.


----------



## Rhen (Feb 20, 2012)

I just don't understand why this happened 9 months ago and with this mares track record, WHY hasn't she been check by a vet. If I was that concerned she was gonna reject another foal, thats the first thing I would of done. But maybe I miss the reasoning somewhere.


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

Ray MacDonald said:


> We use the mares for our breeding class. So we can learn how to prep the mare and stallion and then do live breeding. But the practice mares aren't allowed to get pregnant or we would have 30 foals every year LOL. So we breed them a couple of times a month and then give them a shot of prostiglandin to abort any possible zygote.


That sounds logical.


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

Rhen said:


> I just don't understand why this happened 9 months ago and with this mares track record, WHY hasn't she been check by a vet. If I was that concerned she was gonna reject another foal, thats the first thing I would of done. But maybe I miss the reasoning somewhere.


I think that the OP was here for suggestions as to what her best course of action would be. She can't go back; she can only deal with the hand she has now. I hope that she will have a vet out to get this mare checked out, which was the general consensus, and get her on the right road.


----------



## ladygodiva1228 (Sep 5, 2012)

Here is a page from Valley Vet supplies that shows several different colostrum products. I would read through them and have at least one of them on hand just incase you need it. Good Luck.

Search Results -


----------



## Cherie (Dec 16, 2010)

I have not been here and while I was gone, this turned into a train wreck.

Did you NOT read what I wrote on page 1 of this mess? Get this done. It does not require a Vet. Actually, at this point, I do not know what a Vet can do but charge you money. It is too late to abort the mare. It is too early to do anything about her foaling and having problems. BUT, you need to talk to a Vet and tell him/her that you could have an aglactic mare and/or an orphan. Make sure this Vet can get or direct you to Domperidone and IV 'IgG' solution that you will have to give this mare and foal if something goes wrong and you actually want to try to save it. 

What you need to do now:

1) Make absolutely sure that this mare does not have access to Fescue grass (will be green and starting to grow this time of year) and is being fed absolutely no hay with Fescue in it. It causes mares to NOT produce milk (including colostrum). Mares must be taken off of Fescue pastures and hay at least 60 days before expected foaling. Since you do not have a foaling date, remove any access to Fescue NOW.

2) Try VERY HARD to get someone to freeze some colostrum from a healthy mare. It must be 'first milk' that is thick and dark yellow to almost orange in color. It must be strained and frozen right after milking it from a mare. You can milk it out just before or just after foaling. It keeps frozen for years. We ALWAYS keep frozen colostrum around.

3) When this mare starts to 'bag up', HANDLE HER UDDER. Get her used to having it touched, rubbed and 'bumped' (which a foal does to get a mare to 'let her milk down'). Mares usually start making a tiny bit of bag about 30 days prior to foaling. When we pasture breed mares, that is how we determine an approximate foaling time.

4) About 3 weeks into this 'bagging up' process, try to milk out a little milk. Fescue exposed horses that actually make a little bag will have a 'honey colored' sticky substance instead of colostrum collecting in their bag. If this happens, it is time to go to 'plan B' and prepare for an 'aglactic mare' -- one without good milk. Some mares literally 'bag up' over night, but I have found that those mares still make a handful of bag about 30 days before foaling. 

5) IF you get a healthy foal on the ground, milk a little milk from the mare. Make sure it is colostrum (yellow, thick and sticky) and I would milk out and save a half cup of it. If it is honey colored, (you can see through it), and it IS NOT good colostrum and you must intervene. 

6) If you do not have good milk, you must get your frozen colostrum thawed and into this foal. DO NOT use a microwave to warm it. Unthaw it at room temperature or put the baggie of it in a dish of warm water -- not hot. Use a 12 or 20 cc new plastic syringe and tip up the foal's nose and slowly put in into the back of the foal's mouth. Keep the nose up until you feel it swallow or it will spit it out. If you get a cup of colostrum down a foal, it will usually be OK. 

A foal CANNOT absorb any antibodies orally after 12 hours post birth. It is better to get it in a foal before 3 or 4 hours has passed. After 8 - 12 hours, the only way to get this immunity is with a bottle of IgG solution administered IV by a Vet. The last bottle I had to buy was $200.00 plus the cost of the Vet call (about $400.00 total). Frozen colostrum is invaluable! IgG comes in an oral form, but, just like colostrum, it must be administered before 8 - 12 hours. The IV solution can be administered any time. Obviously the sooner the better.

7) If this mare will let this foal nurse but does not have enough milk or does not let her milk down, she can be given a shot of Oxytocin. It will help a mare let her milk down and to some degree, may help a mare that does not have enough milk. A Vet will either have to give the shot or, if you have a good enough relationship with a Vet, he may 'dispense it' and let you give it. It also causes uterine contractions and a lot of big breeding farms give it routinely to help the uterus expel fluids and shrink getting a horse ready to re-breed sooner. 

8) If this mare does not have enough milk, you can get tubes of Domperidone Oral Paste from a Vet. You can give several doses of it and it will cause most mares to make more milk. This may take several days to work well, so a foal will need to be supplemented until the mare has enough milk. Domperidone will make a non-foaling mare produce milk. 

9) Some mares have colostrum and allow a foal to nurse, but still do not pass on a good immunity. The only way to determine if a foal has gotten a good 'passive immunity' from the mare is to have a blood test done between 12 and 24 hours post birth. Most people do not do this. We do it when we have a mare foal to a stallion on another farm. Even with a 'live foal' guarantee, it is imperative to know that a foal will remain healthy. You only get 'return privileges' when a foal does not stand and nurse. You lose a year's feed and care of the mare, the stud fee and the 'chute or farm fee' when a foal dies later or does not do any good because it did not get good enough immunity at birth. So, under these circumstances, a Vet call and blood immunity test is 'cheap'. 

 If you have any desire to keep this foal alive should you have problems, you absolutely need to go visit a Vet NOW and discuss if they keep or can get these medications should you need them. If they do not have them (things like Domperidone or IgG), they need to direct you to a Vet that keeps them and is on call on weekends. These are not things that most Vets keep unless they have a big equine clientele. You must get a Vet located that does have them and that will dispense them to you or that is on call and will come out to help you if you need it. Probably the best place to find a Vet that keeps these things and actually knows how to use them is on a big breeding farm or does work on big breeding farms. If there is a big farm near you that breeds a lot of outside mares, I would talk to them first. Some will help out a person in a bind and others won't. They may just want you to pay them $500.00 to foal out your mare for you. Then it will cost you another $500.00 for them to try to fix any problems.

If I were you, I would copy this list and print it out. I think it is a pretty good guide with this mare or any other mare that is about to foal.


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

Excellent post Cherie. That about covers it. Great job!


----------

